# First litter



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Taken yesterday at six days old, ten little beauts  Mum's doing a grand job


----------



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

Very cute :love1


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Ten days old now and it's looking like we have six does and four bucks 
Pic from yesterday


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

moustress likes the pretty shinies!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks all  Here are a few photos now they are three weeks old. All ten babies along with mum are thriving although they are much harder to photograph now they are mobile  :lol:

Tucking into some millet




With mum


This lttle one I've named Possum  


And this is Sugar


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So freakin' cute! 

Thanks for the pix.


----------

